# Charleston Khakis vs. Bills Khakis: Fit



## RTW (Jan 7, 2006)

Does anyone have both the plain-front Charleston Khakis and the plain-front Bills Khakis (M2)? How do the Charlestons compare to the Bills in terms of fit (rise, seat, leg diameter)?


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

I wear both and find them to be very similar but the Charlestons are slightly less full through the leg and seat and have a slightly shorter rise. I find the Bills M2 to be almost baggy and thus prefer the Bills for casual use and use the Charlestons with a blazer and tie for church. The Charlestons also have a beautiful palm tree and moon print on the inside of the pants that helps distinguish them.


----------



## TDI GUY (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm still on a quest for the perfect (dress) khaki. I'm resurrecting this thread in the hopes of eliciting some more info on the Charleston khakis. I have been looking for something cut slightly trimmer than Bills M2, and it sounds like these are through the seat and leg. But what about the rest of the pant? Do they taper below the knee or are they straight (like the M2)? If anyone really wanted to help me out, it would be great to have a measurement of the leg opening (I'm a 34/35 waist if that makes a difference). 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

I need to take the same advice I'm going to give you. I've been asking myself the exact same questions about the two Khakis. 

I'm about an inch smaller waist than you as a result of inactivity and middle age spread and I've yet to find a favorite dress khaki. 

We both need to step up to the plate and buy a pair of Charlstons. 

Test them under load and see how they stack up. They're a bit pricey, as is most of Ben Silver, but none the less,...


----------



## TDI GUY (Oct 26, 2008)

Bill:

You are absolutely right. No way to get a good sense of something until you give it a try. Unfortunately, I have been taking this approach a bit too much recently and my wallet can't take much more. That's why I'm hoping to get some additional intel before I take the plunge.......

If you decide to buy a pair, I hope you will give us a review.


----------



## Pale Male (Mar 24, 2008)

*"The Perfect (Dress) Khaki"*

Try Press. Not perfect for me, but may be for you as they are certainly a slim cut and are available in odd sizes. Why not call David Wilder while the sale is still on? He can measure for you and then you can still return if not to your liking.


----------



## TDI GUY (Oct 26, 2008)

Pale Male said:


> Try Press. Not perfect for me, but may be for you as they are certainly a slim cut and are available in odd sizes. Why not call David Wilder while the sale is still on? He can measure for you and then you can still return if not to your liking.


A good suggestion. I actually picked up a pair when they went on sale. They are certainly trim through the seat and waist. However, the leg opening was wider than I'd hoped (just over 18"). Combined with the slimmer profile above the knee and the longer rise, they have a tendency to flair out on me in unflattering ways. It didn't help that my alterations person cuffed them about an inch longer than I wanted. I am going to have them redone, and possibly tapered. Hopefully that will fix the problem and Press can be my go-to khaki (because otherwise they are indeed exactly what I'm looking for).

I actually like the cut of LE tailored fit a lot. In fact its probably my favorite of all I've tried. The fabric choices, however, leave something to be desired.

Out of curiosity, if Press isn't perfect for you, then what do you wear?


----------



## Pale Male (Mar 24, 2008)

*Perfect for ME...*

Bills M1-P & M2-P, Peterman's Officer/Gentleman Pants all in size 34. Would need 36 in Press and then a nip/tuck all around. And I'm with Flusser (as well as Mr. Astaire) on the pleat issue -- like to waltz, tap-dance, and tango in comfort!


----------



## babycatcher (Apr 6, 2008)

Bill's chamois cloth khakis have a much dressier appearance than both the regular 8.5 oz khaki, and even the driving twill, if you want to give them a try.


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

I have the Bills Chamois M2, they're very comfortable.


----------



## oxford (Feb 24, 2008)

*Charleston vs Bill's Khakis*

Go top shelf like I did. Get the Kyber Cloth Khakis from Ben Silver. They are available in Fall/Winter and Spring/Summer weights; I have both. The material is from same mill that supplied the British Army during the invasions of India during the colony days. I enjoy them. Ben Silver is seldom discussed in this forum seems it always deals with Brooks Brothers and J. Press. Ben Silver regimental ties are really great by the way, I have twenty four of them.


----------

